# inviting confrontation ?



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

while cooking supper the other day, old what's her name ran out of milk. to the rescue i went, grabbing the first jacket i found, (my nra life member jacket) on my way out the door. gallon of milk in hand, hit the express lane. the check out lady was very friendly, maybe within 10 years my age. "nice jacket" she says. "have you ever had any problems wearing that after all the things that have gone on lately?". i told her i hadn't, and didn't expect to. "here in mt. vernon, half the people in here are probably armed" i said with a wink. you're right she replied winking back. "have a good night".
driving home, i thought what if i was in a more urban area with people lived a different life style. would some idiot throw something on my coat because it said nra, like the tree huggers did with fur coats? 

i know the facts, and under the right conditions i like a good debate and can hold my own. i don't want to be doing something with my family, and some idiot starts hassling me over my beliefs or opinions in public just because of what i wear. your steelers coat, michigan hat, thats ok with me.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hummm, interesting. My cellmate at work wears one frequently during mild weather. This is an office setting with not a lot of tolerance for intolerance.
I'll have to pose that question and get his feedback.
One would think it's a bad idea to go down that road though...but, I guess you never know.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I would hope someone wouldn't be that disrespectful to throw something on your jacket. A civil conversation is one thing, but assaulting someone is something else.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I wear my NRA hats just about anywhere and never been questioned. Several times I've got the thumbs up sign or someone briefly talking to me positively about the NRA. I use to wear them at work before I retired. Worked in an elementary school. Convinced the Administration to have an Eddie Eagle Program in the school. The NRA supplied all the books, videos, test, and instructions for free. The Administration was shocked at the educational benifits. Thanked me several times and had a new respect for the NRA. Even the very liberal teachers were surprised. This school was in a large public inner city system. 89% of the students were African American. 6% Hispanic and 5% other. 450, K-5 students participated. The NRA gets such a bad rap that I'm more inclined to wear my hats now more then ever. Somebody want's to say something negative to me, they'll get a piece of my mind.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If I were to guess someone would be stupid to throw something on someone wearing NRA clothing. Now if you wearing PETA or USHS gear I could see how you could be a target, but not likely.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The NRA is an awesome organization. I never understood why some gun owners don't want to be a member... maybe they have misconceptions?


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't worry about any negative issues resulting in my wearing any NRA, or other "gun", apparel. However, I have reconsidered placing any related decals on a vehicle. It may attract some smash and grab jackhole who thinks he may get extra lucky in picking your otherwise generic vehicle as a target.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Concealed carry means concealed (except for that neon sign on your back).


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i would be pretty surprised if someone were dumb enough to do that. even the most emotional person on the subject knows that they can be taken to jail for assault if they did that.

but there are.....shall i say, extra special people out there so its not impossible.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Concealed carry means concealed (except for that neon sign on your back).


You should never ever advertise u carry its a tough situation though show support and all think ur carrying myself be discreet 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Rule #1 of ccw is no one should know you ccw


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

You guys do know that Open Carry is a constitutional right in the state of Ohio as defined by the Ohio Supreme Court. Concealed carry is a privledge granted by the state.

I think it would be silly for someone to assault another knowing the possibility being high that the person is armed. I think you are worrying to much, but if were to happen you should have no problem pressing charges and seeing them through to the end.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


> I would hope someone wouldn't be that disrespectful to throw something on your jacket. A civil conversation is one thing, but assaulting someone is something else.


Besides - it's a good way for them to end up with a split lip.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

MLAROSA said:


> *You guys do know that Open Carry is a constitutional right in the state of Ohio as defined by the Ohio Supreme Court. Concealed carry is a privledge granted by the state.*
> 
> I think it would be silly for someone to assault another knowing the possibility being high that the person is armed. I think you are worrying to much, but if were to happen you should have no problem pressing charges and seeing them through to the end.


Yes. We know. I'd rather not attract the attention. Knuckleheads leave me alone and I'll return the favor...


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Workdog said:


> Yes. We know. I'd rather not attract the attention. Knuckleheads leave me alone and I'll return the favor...


It is fine that you would rather not "attract the attention" but preaching that concealed means concealed in a thread about a guys jacket is counter productive, especially in a state that with a permit it does not matter if you are concealed or not. Concealed carry in Ohio means you can carry any way you want, it does not mean you MUST conceal rather it gives you the option TO conceal.

Since you brought it up, try open carry once in awhile, you will be amazed how few people notice. It is no different than when you first started concealed carry and was afraid the entire world would notice you printing, it didn't happen.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure how this thread took that 'CCW-open carry' turn. I believe the Op was asking if something as simple as wearing an NRA jacket or hat, or otherwise displaying the NRA logo is asking for trouble these days. I have wondered that myself as I see daily the current Administration and national press trying desperately demonize the NRA. Most recently I saw a speech where the Administration Rep. stands at a podium and indicated that the NRA and American hunters are two totally different entities and that American hunters overwhelmingly, to the tune of 87%, agree with Administration desired gun control stances in direct deference to the NRA's positions. A clear attempt to distort reality and create the illusion the American gun owners are scattered on issues. It is this type of policy, constant verbal public denigration of an entity, that spawns public anger and aggression towards that entity. This, in recent years, has been a VERY effective policy in dividing the American populaces on several issues aside from the NRA and gun control, but for right now the target is the NRA and non-member gun owners in America.

I wear my NRA hat daily and will continue to do so. I welcome any one in public that would like would like to challenge me in civil discourse with regards to the purpose and ideals of the NRA or the importance of the Second Amendment and its intent, according to the Writers of the Constitution. I believe an NRA member display might bring the potential for social confrontation but this issue is important enough to me to accept the risk, bring it. Like KenG said, I only really worry about the cowards that will say nothing about your jacket but smash your windows out of your truck with the window sticker on it when no one is around.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys. i've got the thumbs up before too. it's just when the lady asked me, that i got to thinking. i believe ohio is mostly a rural area, and people (at least the ones i know) are comfortable with guns. (the rest are gun crazy). in a state like new jersey, where no one is exposed to agriculture, and how the circle of life works, maybe things would be different.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

MLAROSA said:


> It is fine that you would rather not "attract the attention" *but preaching that concealed means concealed *in a thread about a guys jacket is counter productive, especially in a state that with a permit it does not matter if you are concealed or not. Concealed carry in Ohio means you can carry any way you want, it does not mean you MUST conceal rather it gives you the option TO conceal.
> 
> Since you brought it up, try open carry once in awhile, you will be amazed how few people notice. It is no different than when you first started concealed carry and was afraid the entire world would notice you printing, it didn't happen.


If I was "preaching" it was a pretty short sermon Padre.  I have absolutely no problem with folks who wear their NRA colors, gun logos, etc. (as I have in the past). If you choose to wear such, you may (though it's not likely in most parts of Ohio) be confronted by an anti. If so, they will likely see you as a representative of the gun community, and you are. Try to keep the encounter civil. Don't let them drag you down in the mud with them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

there is always a chance of confrontation from those who dont have the same beliefs as you. you never know from day to day what can happen, thats why i carry. im more aware im carring a gun when i wear my camo field jacket (because a camo field jacket makes me stand out) than when im wearing my leather jacket and carring (im a little more relaxed),but im still aware i have a gun, i know im blending into the crowd much better in the leather. the camo field jacket stands out more than the leather.. (just like the NRA coat). all i can tell you is be prepaired and act acordingly when/if it does happen. i will tell you this, if you "bust someones lip" because they threw a little paint on you, thats also assault and be ready to lose your privledge of CCW and probably go to jail. so to answer the OP question.. yes and no.. you are making statements and IMO asking for confrontation on any given day, but you are also saying, #1 i believe in the right to gun ownership (which will PO some people without a doubt) and #2 stay back because i believe in gun ownership.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Most recently I saw a speech where the Administration Rep. stands at a podium and indicated that the NRA and American hunters are two totally different entities and that American hunters overwhelmingly, to the tune of 87%, agree with Administration desired gun control stances in direct deference to the NRA's positions. A clear attempt to distort reality and create the illusion the American gun owners are scattered on issues.


 
I've been reading these gun threads with amusement for the past month or so but haven't chimed in...yet.
I'm a gun owner, have my ccw since they allowed it. I used to hunt quite a bit but prefer to use my limited time for fishing now.
And last, I support what the administration is trying to do with universal background checks, limiting certain types of weapons from the general public and smaller magazines.
It's not going to affect whether I can own a gun, carry one, acquire one or use one for hunting.
It also is not going to stop mass killing of whoever. They tried that before and it didn't make any difference.
There are millions of assault rifles out there. There is no way they are going to remove all those from the population.
So my point is, among hunters and guns owners, there IS a difference in opinions and there IS room for compromise.




> It is this type of policy, constant verbal public denigration of an entity, that spawns public anger and aggression towards that entity. This, in recent years, has been a VERY effective policy in dividing the American populaces on several issues aside from the NRA and gun control, but for right now the target is the NRA and non-member gun owners in America.


I agree with you one these points. It's called propaganda or personal opinion. Just like lower taxes creates jobs and the trickle down economy. How many actually believe that load nowadays?

I'm done. I'll go back to the shadows and watch the hardcores rant and rage about an issue that is going nowhere anyways.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Ken G said:


> I don't worry about any negative issues resulting in my wearing any NRA, or other "gun", apparel. However, I have reconsidered placing any related decals on a vehicle. It may attract some smash and grab jackhole who thinks he may get extra lucky in picking your otherwise generic vehicle as a target.


+1
Very good advice. don't advertise the possible presence of a high dollar item. It can be the deciding factor for someone who is obviously not good at making decisions (the potential criminal).


----------

